# Heat only works when driving - '05 Elantra



## Rehabber (Dec 29, 2005)

What year/make/model car? If your system controls are vacuum controlles, you may have a damaged/rotted vacuum hose/s.


----------



## secutanudu (Mar 15, 2009)

It's a 2005 Hyundai Elantra.


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

Check simple stuff too,-in my company truck the water pump was leaking. When the coolant level went down, I couldn't get much heat, so check the coolant level.


----------



## Know It ALL (Nov 13, 2010)

PAbugman said:


> Check simple stuff too,-in my company truck the water pump was leaking. When the coolant level went down, I couldn't get much heat, so check the coolant level.


 Ditto, Same here.
Do you sometimes hear gurgling sounds in the dash?


----------



## secutanudu (Mar 15, 2009)

I'll check the coolant tomorrow, thanks. The engine temp on the dashboard gauge is normal (just under halfway), if that means anything.


----------



## secutanudu (Mar 15, 2009)

Know It ALL said:


> Ditto, Same here.
> Do you sometimes hear gurgling sounds in the dash?



Can't say I have...


----------



## secutanudu (Mar 15, 2009)

I just popped the hood and checked the coolant level...looks way low. What would cause this, is it an indicator of another problem? In any case, I will buy coolant tomorrow to top it off. I've never bought coolant, what type do I get, or is there no choice?


----------



## polarzak (Dec 1, 2008)

You seems to have a leak somewhere. Look for green or red drips around the engine or on the driveway. The kind you need is sometimes vehicle specific, so check your owners manual or it maybe even be on a sticker on the filler neck.


----------



## secutanudu (Mar 15, 2009)

I did buy some and fill it, it wasn't as low as I thought. Used maybe 1/8 gallon to get fill it.

In any case, didn't fix the problem....


----------



## Know It ALL (Nov 13, 2010)

How long have you owned this car and has it ever overheated? Possible head gasket blown.


----------



## secutanudu (Mar 15, 2009)

I bought it new, never overheated before.

I also realized, after talking to someone at work, that filling the overflow tank with coolant doesn't do much....I didn't know enough to fill the radiator directly (after letting the car cool down).

I'll be doing that tonight.


----------

